# Andouille Fresh Batch



## CraigC (Apr 10, 2019)

Karen did the cutting and spicing of the pork butts for this batch. On  Sunday we ground and stuffed the casings. Funny how some mistakes turn  out for the better. Didn't realize we were out of hog casings and had to  use some beef casings we had on hand. This allowed us to make thicker  sausages. I smoked them on the Egg, in batches, using peach wood for  smoke. After chilling in the fridge overnight, we vacuum sealed and put  them in the deep freezer. We kept several pounds as bulk which didn't  get smoked. We have several recipes that use the bulk, including Andouille Gnocchi with spicy tomato sauce.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 10, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 14, 2019)

Craig,
  Would you share your recipe
for the Andouille ?

Josie


----------



## CraigC (Apr 15, 2019)

Josie1945 said:


> Craig,
> Would you share your recipe
> for the Andouille ?
> 
> Josie



We use Emeril's recipe from his "Louisiana Real and Rustic" cookbook. It is the best we've found so far.


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 15, 2019)

Craig
 Thanks for the info.

Josie


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks and sounds wonderful, Craig and Karen.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gadzooks (Apr 25, 2019)

Question? Did you use a sausage stuffer, or stuff the casings from the grinder? I have been making bulk sausage and would like to try making links, but don't have a stuffer. Looks like it would take four hands using the grinder on my mixer. Thanks.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 26, 2019)

I have an LEM stuffer for up to 5 lbs. Used to use KA attachments, but now we're FREE!


----------

